

Which language wins in terms of salary/demand (July 2014) - lalmachado
https://msgooroo.com/GoorooTHINK/Article/16191/Which-language-wins-in-terms-of-salarydemand-July-2014/14105#.U-h7-IBdVId

======
chrisbennet
I didn't notice C++ on that chart. I wonder how that ranks.

~~~
carljoseph
Haven't had a chance to look into the C++ data as yet. According to the jobs
data analysed, a "C++ Developer" earns around $86k (USD) on average [0].

As for "C", it sits quite close to C# and Java, but is certainly not ahead of
JavaScript. It's in that leaders group though.

Disclaimer: I'm the author of the original post.

[0] [https://msgooroo.com/browse/career/CPlusPlus-
Developer](https://msgooroo.com/browse/career/CPlusPlus-Developer)

------
dagw
Is there really any value in this sort of data? Surely what you do is far more
relevant to your salary than what language you do it in.

~~~
jenscow
Agreed.

If you've been developing for about 10 years (and hopefully should have used
(at the very least) 3 languages by then), you would have realised by now it
does not matter on the language/library you use - you will achieve average
proficiency sooner than 2-3 months.

There are also those of us, however, who have spent the past 10 years coding
the same crap, and learning a new technology would be like starting from
scratch.

So, I speculate that you can work out the ability of a developer in an unknown
language by multiplying the number of known languages by the total experience
time. Roughly, as there are many other factors.

Recruiters (and their clients) do not know this.

